# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  Use Rocket Boots every 30s versus 3 minute

## phantom325

Not my video, and not sure if it would even be considered an “exploit” but likely a creative use of game mechanics at least. https://youtu.be/bLa9wJ3Ns80

Essentially if you don’t want to watch the video, this works if you’re an engineer and have different pairs of boots that you enchant with Nitro Boosts. Instead of there being a global 3 minute cooldown on it, each pair of boots has its own separate cooldown for Nitro Boost. The only “cooldown” is that when you swap to a different piece of gear there’s a 30 second window where you can’t use its on use effect which does come into play, but this effectively reduces the cooldown from 3 minutes down to as low as 30s depending on how many boots you have (6 is the most “ideal”)

So let’s say you have 6 boots, all enchanted with Nitro Boosts.

Use Boost on boots A, switch to B once the boost is over. This starts A’s CD of 3 minutes. 

Use Boost on boots B, switch to C once boost is over. This starts B’s CD of 3 minutes.

Now you have A with 2.5 minutes left, and B with 3 minutes left (likely a bit lower due to the time you keep the Boost activated). You would then swap to C, D, E, and F boots repeating the process which brings the CD of A down to 30s remaining, which you’ll have to wait out anyways due to the 30 second “cooldown” of not being able to use it anyways due to just equipping them. And then simply repeat the process.

This is useful for getting around quickly (boosts into parachute can traverse zones quickly before flying) or what I personally use it for: owning in WSG.

With boosts and a parachute cloak (or any other type of slow fall effect) if you jump from the opposing sides ramp/GY/tunnel roof (wherever highest point is) you can easily get from their base all the way to your tunnel without touching the ground, which easily wins BG’s.

----------

